# Restauration Apple TV



## jacobrl (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Apres une installation de Take2USB mon Apple TV ne repond plus, il demarre, mais la télécommande ne fait plus rien, je peux juste faire un jumelage et un dé-jumelage. Ma connection ssh marche encore par contre mais l'Apple Tv n'est pas vu dans iTunes, y a t il un moyen de lancer la restauration d'usine depuis une ligne de commande ?

ludovic


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà eut ce problème de la télécommande qui ne réponds plus, plus précisément l'Apple TV semblait avoir perdu le jumelage en cours.

J'ai trouvé la solution dans le manuel de l'Apple TV : il s'agit de séquences de touches à appuyer simultanément sur la télécommande. Avant de faire une restauration totale, essaye de déjumeler et rejumeler ta télécommande !

Un lien vers le manuel :

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/AppleTV_SetupGuide.pdf

Je te conseille de suivre la procédure de dépannage indiquée à partir de la page 31, c'est imparable


----------



## bocsis (31 Mai 2009)

ton système a planté, ce qu'il te faudra faire c'est de trouver la commande sudo rw r (quelques choses comme ça) tu trouveras sur le net afin de desinstaller ton application et tu verras tout rentrera dans l'ordre, ou sinon le plus simple et le plus radicale au redemarrage de l'appletv, appui simultanément la touche - et menu juste après le reboot, tu pourras acceder à la restauration en mode d'usine


----------

